# Konsolenmarkt: Playstation 4 vor Xbox One und Wii U



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Konsolenmarkt: Playstation 4 vor Xbox One und Wii U*

					Zum Ende des Jahres 2015 schauen wir ein weiteres Mal auf den Konsolenmarkt und dessen Teilnehmer: Playstation 4, Xbox One und Wii U. Dabei überprüfen wir die insgesamt verkauften Einheiten, sowie die monatlichen Verkäufe seit dem Release der Current-Gen-Konsolen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Konsolenmarkt: Playstation 4 vor Xbox One und Wii U*


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Dezember 2015)

Schade an der WiiU ist leider das sie kaum Spiele von anderen Entwicklern hat als Nintendo, es gibt schon ein paar aber die Spiele die sich in einem Jahr am besten verkauft haben landen selten auf der WiiU.  
Ausnahme dürfte da wohl Mario Kart 8 sein, das hat sich so gut verkauft wie kaum ein anderes Spiel in den letzten Jahren aber ist Nintendo Exklusiv.


----------



## timer6 (13. Dezember 2015)

sehr schwach.
die wiiu gibt es seit 3 jahren und man kommt auf bisschen was über popelige 10 mio verkäufe.
die xbox one gibt es seit 2 jahren und man hat noch nicht mal 20 mio verkäufe erreicht.

dürften wohl die letzte konsolen-gen gewesen sein...


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Dezember 2015)

timer6 schrieb:


> sehr schwach.
> die wiiu gibt es seit 3 jahren und man kommt auf bisschen was über popelige 10 mio verkäufe.
> die xbox one gibt es seit 2 jahren und man hat noch nicht mal 20 mio verkäufe erreicht.
> 
> dürften wohl die letzte konsolen-gen gewesen sein...



Träum weiter


----------



## matty2580 (13. Dezember 2015)

Die Generation ist eigentlich recht langweilig, und die Marktverteilung war schon vor 2 Jahren so absehbar.

Interessanter finde ich bei ähnlichen News auf CB viele Posts, wo die User oft schreiben dass ihr PS4 verstaubt, und sie nur wenige Games haben.
Die Wii U Besitzer dagegen schreiben schreiben oft, dass ihre Konsole häufig im Einsatz ist.

Für einen Staubfänger wäre mir die PS4 aber auch die XBone aktuell viel zu teuer.
Wenn überhaupt wäre für mich auch "nur" die Wii U interessant.


----------



## Quake2008 (13. Dezember 2015)

Irgend wie fehlen, neue Systemseller, aber die Ps4 wird eine Dasein haben wie die Ps2. Hab meine One verkauft und mir wieder eine Ps4 gegönnt. Die nächste Generation wird bei mir nur noch Nintendo machen. Sony und MS bieten nicht viel neues.


----------



## Quake2008 (13. Dezember 2015)

Irgend wie fehlen, neue Systemseller, aber die Ps4 wird eine Dasein haben wie die Ps2. Hab meine One verkauft und mir wieder eine Ps4 gegönnt. Die nächste Generation wird bei mir nur noch Nintendo machen. Sony und MS bieten nicht viel neues. 

Was mich am meisten Stört ist das der Coach Co-Op dabei ist zu sterben.


----------



## Ich 15 (13. Dezember 2015)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten Stört ist das der Coach Co-Op dabei ist zu sterben.


Dem stimme ich zu. Nintendo hat allerdings noch Spiele in Angebot die dies bieten.

 Für mich ist die Wii U auch am interessantesten, da dort viele tolle Spiele erscheinen die es so nicht für andere Plattformen gibt. Nach PS 2,3 besitze ich aber keine Konsole mehr. Für mich ist der PC die beste und interessanteste Plattform. Die Konsolen werden uns aber noch einige Zeit erhalten bleiben.


----------



## michelthemaster (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu. Nintendo hat allerdings noch Spiele in Angebot die dies bieten.
> 
> Für mich ist die Wii U auch am interessantesten, da dort viele tolle Spiele erscheinen die es so nicht für andere Plattformen gibt. Nach PS 2,3 besitze ich aber keine Konsole mehr. Für mich ist der PC die beste und interessanteste Plattform. Die Konsolen werden uns aber noch einige Zeit erhalten bleiben.



Der Verkaufserfolg liegt bei der Playstation 4, mein Herz gehört aber Nintendo (und natürlich einem ordentlichen Gaming-PC ). Eben auch aus diesem angesprochenem Argument mit der Möglichkeit, LOKAL im Multiplayer zusammen spielen zu können. Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen endlich eine WiiU geholt mit Mario Maker, Mario Kart, Splatoon und Nintendo Land. Viele dieser Spiele kannte ich schon von meinem Bruder, der schon länger eine WiiU hat. Im Multiplayer ist Nintendo meiner Meinung nach konkurrenzlos. Ich werde im Übrigen auch niemals für einen Internet-Dienst zahlen, wie etwa PSN etc. Mario Kart, Smash Brothers etc sind einfach Klassiker, die man Jahre spielen wird und auch kann, nachdem man schon gar nicht mehr weiß, welchen Teil von Cod oder Battlefield 45 man gerade in den Händen hält, weil die Zahl hinter dem Namen nicht mehr auf das Cover passt. Diese Spiele werden schnell in Vergessenheit geraten 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## timer6 (13. Dezember 2015)

> Träum weiter



schau dir mal die verkaufszahlen des DS und der Wii an.

nintendo DS
150 mio verkäufe 
nintendo wii
100 mio verkäufe
---
250 mio

vs.

nintendo 3DS (inkl. new 3DS)
50 mio verkäufe
nintendo wiiu
10 mio verkäufe
---
60 mio

konsolen gehen den meisten schlichtweg am a. vorbei und dieser trend ist nicht aufzuhalten.
nur mal zum vergleich.
*"apple hat die grenze von insgesamt 500 millionen verkaufter iphones überschritten..."*



> Irgend wie fehlen, neue Systemseller



da hast du vollkommen recht. sonnst hätte ich mir nämlich schon eine neue konsole gekauft.
aber so bleibt es bei meinem gamecube. den habe ich mir vor langer zeit im abverkauft geholt.

mein letzter system seller war guild wars 2, und der nächste wird star citizen sein.
einzig planetside 2 hat mit zwischenzeitlich kurz aus der spiele-stagnation geholt.


----------



## der-ritze (13. Dezember 2015)

Werde mir demnächst ne Wii u holen. Mich reizen die Mariospiele sehr. Für den Rest hab ich ja meinen PC.


----------



## GottesMissionar (14. Dezember 2015)

Also Mario Maker macht massig fun  ansonsten zocke ich nur alte Snes-Remakes in der Virtual Console. 

Eine Frechheit ist nur, dass sie das neue Zelda auf die neue Konsole verschoben haben ._.


----------



## K12_Beste (14. Dezember 2015)

timer6 schrieb:


> konsolen gehen den meisten schlichtweg am a. vorbei und dieser trend ist nicht aufzuhalten.


Genau, deswegen verkaufen sich die Konsolen auch so gut...

Nintendo ist nicht der ganze Konsolenmarkt, deren aktuelle Schwäche sagt nichts über den Gesamtmarkt aus!


----------



## ARCdefender (14. Dezember 2015)

Tja wie immer setzt sich am Massenmarkt das schlechteste Produkt durch. Die PS4 hat vielleicht ein Quäntchen mehr Leistung wie die X One, dafür aber keine guten exklusiv Titel, schlechte Verarbeitungsqualität gegenüber der Wii U und One. 
Der Support bei der PS4, wenn man Ihn dann so nennen kann, ist bei einem Garantiefall auch eine Katastrophe, wer damit mal Erfahrung gemacht hat weiss wovon ich spreche. 
Der Online-Service ist von allen 3 Systemen bei der PS4 auch der schlechteste. 
Die PS4 wird heiss und ist laut, ein absolutes No-go fürs Wohnzimmer, von der X-One oder die Wii U hört man auch nach Stunden Dauerzocken keinen Ton.
Sony hatte mal gute Brands, die PS4 hält sich nur mit Remaster und Multis über Wasser, der Masse scheint das zu reichen, bei mir punkten Sie damit null.
Nintendo hebt sich mit seinen Titeln noch aus dem 08/15 Einerlei der PS4/X-One ab, deren Weihnacht´s Hits aus titeln wie CoD, NFS und Fifa bestehen 
Ich hatte neben dem PC alle drei System, also PS4, X-One und U. Und von allen Dreien hatte ich mit der Wii U den meisten Spaß.

*Ich sehe die PS4 als Blöd-Zeitung der Videogame Systeme.*


----------



## OriginalOrigin (14. Dezember 2015)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Interessanter finde ich bei ähnlichen News auf CB viele Posts, wo die User oft schreiben dass ihr PS4 verstaubt, und sie nur wenige Games haben.



Jup, geht mir genau so. Ich benutze sie mehr zum Blue Ray schauen, anstatt zum zocken. O,o Hätte ich einen normalen Blue Ray Player hätte ich sie schon wieder verkauft, aber so ist es doch ganz praktisch.


----------



## K12_Beste (14. Dezember 2015)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Tja wie immer setzt sich am Massenmarkt das schlechteste Produkt durch.


Man sollte nicht immer alles mit der Fanboybrille betrachten!



> Die PS4 hat vielleicht ein Quäntchen mehr Leistung wie die X One


Es sind ca. 40% mehr Leistung, arg wie du da untertreibst.



> dafür aber keine guten exklusiv Titel


Ansichtssache, nicht jeder hat den selben Geschmack wie du!



> schlechte Verarbeitungsqualität gegenüber der Wii U und One.


Beleg?



> Die PS4 wird heiss und ist laut


Unsinn den komischerweise immer nur XBone-Besitzer in Foren verbreiten.



> *Ich sehe die PS4 als Blöd-Zeitung der Videogame Systeme.*


Auch diese Aussage kann man nicht ganz ernst nehmen.


----------



## ARCdefender (14. Dezember 2015)

K12_Beste schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht immer alles mit der Fanboybrille betrachten!
> 
> 
> Es sind ca. 40% mehr Leistung, arg wie du da untertreibst...................................................




Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich alle 3 Systeme besessen und kann daher auch eine Aussage über diese Dinge machen.
So ich bin ein Fanboy? Von welchem System? Wo ich keines mehr der aktuellen besitze und nur noch PC Only unterwegs bin seit Mitte des Jahres
40% mehr Leistung  
Spiel mal weiter mit deiner Proletenstation 4


----------



## K12_Beste (14. Dezember 2015)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> 40% mehr Leistung


Über technische Tatsachen zu lachen zeigt mir wie ernst man dich nehmen kann!



> Proletenstation 4


Aber du willst kein Fanboy sein, wer soll dir das jetzt noch abkaufen?
Und ich besitze selbst keine Spielkonsole, ist auch nicht nötig um von der Technik Ahnung zu haben...


----------



## ARCdefender (14. Dezember 2015)

K12_Beste schrieb:


> Und ich besitze selbst keine Spielkonsole



Und damit ist jede Diskussion mit dir überflüssig. 
Weil man nur wirklich ein Urteil über eine Sache abgeben kann, wenn man damit auch praktische Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## lebowski22 (14. Dezember 2015)

Naja 40% ist ein wenig übertrieben aber soll mir recht sein ... Die Leistung der aktuellen Konsolen finde ich generell sehr lausig und könnte durchaus besser sein. Und das nicht nur von der Hardware her. Außerdem vermisse ich den Couch Coop. Der nimmt doch sehr ab. Hab am PC fast noch mehr Titel als es für die Konsolen überhaupt gibt (abgesehen von Nintendo).


----------



## K12_Beste (14. Dezember 2015)

Warum soll 40% übertreiben sein?
Die PS4 hat 50% mehr CUs, das kann die XBone mit den 853Mhz vs. 800Mhz nicht ausgleichen.
Die PS4 hat einen deutlich höheren Datendurchsatz zur GPU und unterstützt zusätzlich auch noch hUMA.


----------



## Bash0r (14. Dezember 2015)

K12_Beste schrieb:


> Warum soll 40% übertreiben sein?
> Die PS4 hat 50% mehr CUs, das kann die XBone mit den 853Mhz vs. 800Mhz nicht ausgleichen.
> Die PS4 hat einen deutlich höheren Datendurchsatz zur GPU und unterstützt zusätzlich auch noch hUMA.



Wovon man leider nicht viel sieht/merkt.

Also ich habe meine letzten zwei PC's verkauft. Fürs Zocken reicht mir meine XO und WiiU. Sehr nette Kisten. Zum arbeiten/office etc. wird demnächst ein Unix-Notebook gekauft. 
Wer gerne am PC bastelt und das letzte bisschen an Grafik rausholen möchte, der kann gerne zum PC greifen. Allein vorm Rechner zocken am Schreibtisch macht mir aber leider keinen Spaß mehr. Couch-Coop , Splitscreen, dass ist das was mich begeistert. Und gerade dort, kann zumindest MICH, die PS4 am wenigsten begeistern.

Außerdem schreckt mich Sony mit vielen anderen Dingen immer wieder ab .... EA-Access "its not worth the money" 
"Abwärtskompatibilität würden eh kaum Spieler nutzen" ....  Und ich dachte schon MS hätte keine Ahnung von der eigenen Kundschaft.


----------



## K12_Beste (14. Dezember 2015)

Bash0r schrieb:


> Wovon man leider nicht viel sieht/merkt.


Darum geht es aber nicht, leistungsmässig ist zwischen den Konsolen trotzdem ein großer Unterschied.



> Außerdem schreckt mich Sony mit vielen anderen Dingen immer wieder ab ....


Ich beurteile auch nur die Hardware!


----------



## lebowski22 (14. Dezember 2015)

Bash0r schrieb:


> Wovon man leider nicht viel sieht/merkt.
> 
> Außerdem schreckt mich Sony mit vielen anderen Dingen immer wieder ab .... EA-Access "its not worth the money"  ...



Also zum Thema EA Access bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Bei 25 Euro pro Jahr, finde ich es sogar preislich in Ordnung für die Titel die man dann Voll zu Verfügung hat. Und Spiele wie Battlefront 10 Stunden anzocken zu können reicht ja um den Gesamten Inhalt einmal zu betrachten  
Allerdings sagen mir die Titel in "The Vault" einfach noch nicht zu und da sie ja keine festen Termine haben, wann sie diesen erweitern, halt ich mich da noch zurück.

Und ja man merkt nicht wirklich viel von den 40% bei der PS4


----------



## ARCdefender (14. Dezember 2015)

K12_Beste schrieb:


> Warum soll 40% übertreiben sein?
> Die PS4 hat 50% mehr CUs, das kann die XBone mit den 853Mhz vs. 800Mhz nicht ausgleichen.
> Die PS4 hat einen deutlich höheren Datendurchsatz zur GPU und unterstützt zusätzlich auch noch hUMA.



Papier ist geduldig, in der Realität schaut es dann oft anders aus.
Das Problem bei der One ist halt auch der ESram, der ist schwer zugänglich und so machen es sich viele leicht und nutzen es gar nicht.
Das es auch anders geht zeigen Studios wie Turn 10 mit Forza 6, was gut ausschaut und Butterweich mit 60fps bei 1080p läuft.
Wie viele Racer hat die PS4 gleich noch mal die mit 60 FPS laufen? 

Und welche Plattform hat von allen Dreien die wenigsten Exklusivtitel zur Zeit? Und Die, die es gibt sind alles andere als echte Hit´s 
Sony hat einfach gutes Marketing betrieben, Microsoft am Anfang das Falsche " Kinect, E3 2013, Gebrauchtspiele" 
Aber wirklich verdient hat sich die Playstation 4 das nicht!
*Sie wird aber von jedem Hinz und Kunz gekauft, mit dem Ergebnis das die Absatsstärksten Brands darauf aus CoD, Fifa und BF bestehen, *selbst Sony eigene Titel wie LBP, Tearaway usw. verkaufen sich auf der PS 4 nicht.
Dieses Weihnachtsgeschäft hat Sony nicht einen Exklusivtitel am Start, das Lineup besteht aus CoD, SW BF, NFS und AC Syndicate! Na danke auch.

Vergleicht man das mit dem Lineup der Xbox One und der Wii U die letzten Monate wird schnell klar wer die besseren Exklusivtitel zum Weihnachtsgeschäft hat.


----------



## Sonmace (14. Dezember 2015)

Mein Gott die Leute die sich eine PS4 kaufen wegen der mehr Leistung wissen doch gar nicht was die Mehrleistung tatsächlich bringt, ich sag es euch so gut wie nix.
Dass die XBone nur 900p kann liegt an ESRAM, aber als Konsole die bessere Figur macht.
Viele die sich über 900p aufregen und mit 1080p prozen haben oft ein sehr altes ausgabegerät (Fehrnseher), da sieht selbt die Grafik der alten X360 auf einen Modernen TV besser aus, aber hauptsache über 900p haten.
Nur weil die meisten von euch mit der PS one und der PS2 groß geworden sind bedeutet das nicht das sie die bessere Konsole ist, nach dieser Logik müssteNintendo immer die Nummer 1 sein.
Habe selber die PS4 und es vergammelt in der Ecke, wieso? Ganz einfach weil es alles Gute für die PS4 auch auf dem PC gibt in besser, die einzigen spiele die mich noch interessieren sind auf der X1 (Halo, Forza) habe mich leider von meinen Freundeskreis für die falsche Konsole überreden lassen obwohl ich von der x1 überzeugt war.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Dezember 2015)

Eine Konsole sollte man sich wegen den Spielen kaufen, nicht wegen der Leistung, ob jetzt 720P vs 900P oder 900P vs 1080P ist ja auch schon fast egal.


----------



## timer6 (15. Dezember 2015)

> Genau, deswegen verkaufen sich die Konsolen auch so gut...



wo denn?
keine konsole kommt an die verkaufszahlen der wii bzw. ps2 heran.
wird weder die xbox one, noch die wiiu schaffen und die ps4 trotz der quasi "nicht vorhandenen" konkurrenz auch nicht.
der handheldmarkt (3DS bzw. vita) ist am absoluten tiefstand.
so schlecht wie heute stand es um die konsolen/handhelds noch nie.

das neue tomb raider hat sich auf der xbox one noch nicht mal 500.000 mal verkauft.
selbst dieser zeitliche "exklusivdeal" war ein absoluter flop.



> Die PS4 hat einen deutlich höheren Datendurchsatz zur GPU und unterstützt zusätzlich auch noch hUMA.



das ist 0815 shared ram wie man es aus billigst-notebooks kennt.
die ps4 bietet in keinem einzigen spiel ultra texturen. sehen genauso aus wie auf der xbox one aus. da gibt es null unterschied.
ein spiel wie unity kommt auf der ps4 noch nicht mal an medium-quality heran und es fehlt auch der AF.
 syndicate sieht noch bescheidener aus, weil ein  matsch-FXAA filter über das bild gelegt wird um das pixelgewitter auf kosten der bildschärfe zu minimieren.

 so schlecht optimierte konsolenspiele spiele würde ich mir nicht mal um 10€ für die ps4/x1 kaufen.
gilt im prinzip für 90% der multiports. laufen größtenteils absolut unzureichend auf der ps4/x1.
entwickler machen sich für die konsolen noch nicht mal die mühe SMAA zu implementieren. 

auch das neue just cause 3 ist so ein fall. die xbox one ruckelt mit um die 20 fps bei bescheidener grafikqualität vor sich hin, sobald es zur sache geht.
die ps4 erzielt zwar besser frameraten, aber ist von konstanten 30 fps ebenso weit entfernt. wobei ich 30 fps nicht als "optimiert" bezeichne.
das ist ein kompromiss, weil die konsolenhardware nun mal komplett überfordert ist mit aktuellen spielen.


----------



## K12_Beste (15. Dezember 2015)

timer6 schrieb:


> das ist 0815 shared ram wie man es aus billigst-notebooks kennt.


Nein!
Mir ist jedenfalle kein Notebook mit GDDR5 für die APU bekannt!



> die ps4 bietet in keinem einzigen spiel ultra texturen. sehen genauso aus wie auf der xbox one aus. da gibt es null unterschied.


Darum geht es auch nicht...


----------



## Hänschen (20. Dezember 2015)

Beim Controller der XBone fiel mir auf dass er für große Hände nicht geeignet ist und auch der WInkel des rechten Analogsticks
 ungünstig ist - man kann ihn nicht so ptäzise führen.

Auch habe ich immer Angst er könnte mir beim Aufheben runterfallen denn er ist irgendwie glitschig und hat keine Fläche
 an der man ihn richtig greifen könnte.

Aber eins ist mir klar geworden: die XBone ist genial zum Youtube gucken an der Glotze ... am PC war das ja nix, geht jetzt auch nicht mehr
 weil meine neue Glotze nur noch 2 HDMI-Anschlüsse hat.


----------

